# Question on Clamped fins



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a question about clamped fins. I'm trying to figure out if one of my bettas (who is a veil tail) has clamped fins. His tail fin seems to be slightly folded over and doesn't expand completely. All his other fins seem fine. I have had trouble finding any photos of male bettas with clamped fins to compare to. I think his tail has been this way for a little while since I compared the way he looks now with some earlier photos i took of him. I haven't thought much about this because he rarely flairs for me to notice his fin not expanding. He has also been by far the most active of my 3 bettas, constantly swimming around, eating normally, and building a bubble nest. When he does flair he doesn't even seem concerned about spreading his fins, only his gill cover extends. Granted he is bigger then the betta I have him in a bowl next to so maybe he just doesn't feel the need to. I thought maybe his size may also be the reason his tail seems slightly folded, it really does hang pretty long. Just seeing if anyone had any ideas on how i could tell if there was a problem thanks


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

can you post a picture so that we can see.
Clamped fin is a tricky one


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes id like to know this too. my betta looks like he has a has a "kink" on one of his bottom fins or like he has a little nott.


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok... I'll try to get some better pictures of the tail, and post them. All the ones I have now are kind of blurry. The trick will be to get him to look to the side so I can get the tail in the shot, cause I know he'll be tryin to "smile" for the camera haha.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

ok good luck


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

pics of "red"


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yep, thats what my little guys tail is like.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

that is not clampped fin that is normal finage. Also he has a nice bubble nest going there so he is just fine.
How often do you change his water? and do you add anything to the water like a dechlorinater? you can add Bowl Buddies for bettas (Jungle ) on tab and add the fish back in. I use this and all is well. ALso Bettafix is good too.

Other wise your Red is just fine looking.

Clamped fin is a tough one to pull out of I actually lost a betta to that.
So good luck you will be fine.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

just to give you a tip, bettafix is same as melafix except the bettafix is the water down version. you can also use indian almond leaf and should have same effect as well. so basically

indian almond leaf --extract--> melafix ---plus water---> bettafix


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds good. Thanks for takin a look at him for me. I thought he was probably alright because he is very active, he just carries his tail a little more closed than the other 2 so i'd just thought I would ask, i'll keep monitoring him. I do a complete water change for him once a week, and do add a jungle "bowl buddy" tablet. And I do have some Melafix just in case. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

cool keep it up and he will be ok


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i am relieved too.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes that is a sigh of relief isn't it


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Heres my betta Flipper









And here he is with his bubble nest


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Flipper's a very good lookin betta, I like the crown tail. I have a steel blue betta also, his name is "Blue" (lol very original I know) he's a vail tail though. I like your tank setup. I see in the first pic that your using a power filter. How does flipper seem to like the water flow? I'm trying to decide what type of filter I'm going to use when I move my bettas to a divided tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

lets not hi jack the thread but....
my betta plays with the current of my filter, and doesnt have trouble swimming in it. its a whisper power filter from walmart with a pantyhose (soaked in hott water before hand) over it to lessen the water flow, with tall plants in front of it to help also.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually I took the filter out he wasn't digging the current even tho it was on the lowest setting. I still have it Imight put it back in after I put teh silk plants in and re do it all.

Here is my other betta that I adopted out to the front desk at work. His name is Butchie...


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, only a week or to after I was paranoid about Red having clamped fins he really does have a disease, fin rot. It's just slight but he definitely has a rip in his bottom fin, of course all the petstores I went to thought I should use melafix, but every breeder site i've been to says melafix only repairs the fins it doesn't cure the disease that is causing them. Anyone used an effective treatment?


----------

